# Webseitenelemente ansteuern/auslesen



## sewagii (21. Dez 2013)

Hi,

ich bin auf mehreren Webseiten wo ich Angebote/Nachrichten usw. bekomme.
Jetzt ist es aber nervig sich immer durch die Menüs zu klicken und mir dann anzuschauen was die geschrieben/gesendet haben. Ich würde mir gerne ein Programm schreiben was mir erstmal die Nachrichten in einer Anwendung ausgibt und teilweise auch automatisch irgendwelche Menüs klick und Infos ausliest (Wie lange der Nutzer schon dabei ist, woher, Bewertungen) damit ich nicht immer selber nachsehen muss.

Ich hab sowas aber noch nie gemacht, daher weiß ich auch nicht wie man da jetzt am besten rangeht und mit was man sowas macht. Anscheinen ist aber Javascript dafür gedacht. Ich hatte noch nie was mit JS zu tun, deshalb hat Jemand Links/Infos/Tutorials für mich die auf oben beschriebene Thematik eingehen?

mfg


----------



## eMmiE (21. Dez 2013)

Ich glaube man kann auch HTML-Text mit Java-APIs einlesen und weiterverarbeiten


----------



## sewagii (21. Dez 2013)

Sowas wäre mir persönlich auch lieber, da müsste ich nicht mal mehr auf die Seite gehen und könnte alles zusammen über meine Anwendung machen (Nachrichten abrufen, Nachrichten senden).
Ich weiß ja nicht was mit normalen Java da auch möglich ist.


----------



## eMmiE (23. Dez 2013)

Also den HTML Code kriegst du recht einfach: [noch im Forum]webseiten auslesen

Dann musst du es entweder so machen, wie der Heini im Thread :bae: oder du schreibst dir ein eigenes kleines Auswertungsprogramm, das dir mithilfe von Klassenverschachtelung und wasweißich... den Inhalt der Seiten wunderschön mit Blümchen darstellt

Gruß eMmiE


----------



## ARadauer (23. Dez 2013)

du willst eine Webseite "bedienen" dann würde ich mir selenium ansehen.


----------



## sewagii (25. Dez 2013)

Ok, danke 
Ich versuch dann mal was hinzubekommen.


----------

